# AutoCad Monkey



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2004)

I received this in a forwarded e-mail:



> A tourist walked into a pet shop and was looking at the animals on  display. While he was there, another customer walked in and said to the shopkeeper, "I'll have an AutoCAD monkey, please." The shopkeeper nodded, went over to a cage at the side of the shop and took out a monkey. He fitted a collar and leash, handed it to the customer, saying, "That'll be $5000." The customer paid and walked out with his monkey. Startled, the tourist went over to the shopkeeper and said, "That was a very expensive monkey. Most of them are only few hundred dollars. Why did that one cost so much?" The Shopkeeper answered, "Ah, that monkey can draw in AutoCAD - very fast, clear layouts, no mistakes, well worth the money." The tourist looked at a monkey in another cage. "That one's even more expensive! $10,000! What does it do?" "Oh, that one's a Design monkey; it can design systems, layout projects, mark-up drawings, write specifications, even do some calculations. All the really useful stuff," said the shopkeeper. The tourist looked around for a little longer and saw a third monkey in its own cage. The price tag around its neck read $50,000. He gasped to the shopkeeper, "That one costs more than all the others put together! What on earth does it do?" The shopkeeper replied, "Well, I haven't actually seen it do anything, but it says it's an Engineer."



Being an engineer I find this funny 

If a doctor cannot save a terminal person they tried their best. If they screw up they affect that person and their family. No one cares about the engineers until their is a failure and then it usually affects a lot of people . So, no disrespect meant to Doctors, AutoCad, Designers,


----------



## Jimi (Jun 14, 2006)

That's GREAT! I love it, being an AutoCAD monkey myself, I have had to correct mistakes by Architects, Structural Steel Engineers, And Arch. Millwork Fabricators alike. We are all human and make mistakes, but that sums up my feelings on some days all too well, THANKS!PEACE


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 14, 2006)

heheh...nice rich...it is true...very true...


----------



## dubljay (Jun 14, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I received this in a forwarded e-mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love it Rich!  I just forwarded it to an old engineering professor/mentor of mine.  In fact she taught my autocad class.


----------

